# Joe Warren vs L.C. Davis Headlines Bellator 143



## CR0W (May 22, 2015)

Bellator 143 Will be headlined by a bantamweight showdown between Joe Warren (12-4) and L.C Davis in Hidalgo Texas September 25th

Joey Beltran will meet Kendall Grove in the co-main.

Also on the card is John Macapa vs Gleristone Santos in the FeatherWeight division and the return of Vinicius Spartan as he takes on former K-1 champ Texeira.

Not the biggest names but the fights announced so far could definitely be exciting fights nonetheless.


----------

